# poll: how long u have been shooting



## bobzila (Sep 9, 2005)

nilly 2 for me


----------



## falleneagle (Feb 16, 2005)

i hope to be shooting for a long time to come also :teeth:


----------



## falleneagle (Feb 16, 2005)

if u said other then post how long


----------



## Andrewwilson19 (Nov 18, 2005)

been shooting since i was about 6 and i'm now 15....


----------



## Donhudd (Sep 21, 2002)

I started in the late 1960's , took about 15 years off and restarted 3 years ago. I still cannot shoot work a hoot but I enjoy what I do.


----------



## JAVI (Jun 19, 2003)

I bought my first bow in 1959:star:


----------



## WVbowsmith (Nov 14, 2005)

*I have been shooting for about 15 years or so.....*

I think I might be starting to get the hang of it....

J


----------



## Like The Angel (Nov 14, 2005)

Just over 1 year and I hopefully many more.


----------



## Guest (Dec 19, 2005)

*shooting*

I have been shooting 3D for 4 1/2 years but I've hunted for 8 years


----------



## Mag-Tek (Jan 22, 2005)

I joined NFAA around 1966 in the Pee Wee division.


----------



## Robin of Loxley (Dec 21, 2005)

lets see im 17 and have been shooting since like 4 so about 14 years...i know i started young.


----------

